# Water Lettuce?



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all- 

I have a ton of flowering water lettuce growing in my pond (small man made pond not natural) and I was wondering if the water lettuce would be safe for my tanks along with my Amazon sword that is already planted? I will make sure that they are clean before I introduce them to the tank if the water lettuce is a safe bet for the tanks.  

Thank you for your input in advance


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, it's fine for your bettas. They love swimming and laying in the roots that grow under it.

I'm so excited I found a tiny baby sprout of water lettuce in one of the tanks today. It must have been itsy when we got out floaters. I hope this one survives because the roots are very nice looking.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Ooohhhh if you have any leftovers I could use some for my outdoor growouts!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok good to know! Thank you! And I might have some that i will put up for sale at a later date I would sell some now but my dog as gotten a bunch of it and now I'm wating till it multiplies a little to put it in my tank barely enough for the pond now XD


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

thats where i got mine =) i make some poor guy pulled some up from his pond for me =D!


----------

